# Best New Users of 2017



## Gordon Cole (Dec 17, 2017)

I made this page just to honor the new guys that in a year, already made a name for themselves.

Drop their names down below.

CHALLENGE: Only one mention of @Squealer the Animalist per page. Let's give everyone else a shot.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 17, 2017)

@LegendaryChristorian


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Dec 17, 2017)

@CIA Nigger for being the main curator of Terry content, and because his username is hilarious.

Also, he glows in the dark.


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 17, 2017)

me for being me


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 17, 2017)

Flustercuck said:


> me for being me


Lol no


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 17, 2017)

Philosophy Nong said:


> @LegendaryChristorian


@Allen John Jones III has to come pretty close, in addition to @Michael J Hirtes.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 17, 2017)

@Corrugated Daffodils Is top tier fam.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 17, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> @Corrugated Daffodils Is top tier fam.


You seem pretty good so far.


----------



## Flustercuck (Dec 17, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Lol no


I'm doing my best


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 17, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> You seem pretty good so far.


Yeah you know it.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 17, 2017)

Flustercuck said:


> I'm doing my best


You're pretty okay.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 17, 2017)

@CIA Nigger


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 17, 2017)

@Transvaalan



Spoiler



lol nah


----------



## CWCchange (Dec 17, 2017)

@LegendaryChristorian.


----------



## H4nzn0 (Dec 17, 2017)

@H4nzn0


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 17, 2017)

@FierceBrosnan


----------



## GeneralSinner666 (Dec 17, 2017)

@GeneralSinner666 for not being afraid to show his true identity as xandermartin98 
Reggie Fils-Aime


----------



## Super Collie (Dec 17, 2017)

@brooklynbailiff


----------



## Transvaalan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dirt McGirt said:


> @Transvaalan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ES 148 (Dec 17, 2017)

@Hui 
i think


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 17, 2017)

@CIA Nigger and @Golden Compass for their work with me to add so much to politifurfag threads.


----------



## JE 765 (Dec 18, 2017)

I just want you to love me.


----------



## thrussy (Dec 18, 2017)

all the good ones get banned this site honors "shitposting" but bans all actual shitposters censorship mayhaps. what, r u a commie? good thing Mariah Carey is skinny


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Dec 18, 2017)

@Y2K Baby 

Runner-up: @Zenigata. Guy's got a bright future.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 18, 2017)

In all honesty, it's got to be @Y2K Baby


----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 18, 2017)

@thegurl

Rest in peace at the bottom of the ocean you majestic wonder sped.


----------



## UnderwaterUnderworld (Dec 18, 2017)

@Y2K Baby imo


----------



## Un Platano (Dec 18, 2017)

@BoredAtHome is a user we didn't know we needed


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 18, 2017)

@scared sheep is pretty good so far


----------



## Begemot (Dec 18, 2017)

@Y2K Baby is semi-cool, I guess.


----------



## Iamthatis (Dec 18, 2017)

This thread is gay, If you want to suck each other off do it at a truck stop.    Kids these days...


----------



## m0rnutz (Dec 18, 2017)

@scared sheep is best sm0l chat bean, and if you haven't met her you should.


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 18, 2017)

nobody's mentioned @KiwiMisetté yet


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 18, 2017)

Dink Smallwood said:


> nobody's mentioned @KiwiMisetté yet


She's pretty good.


----------



## KiwiMisetté (Dec 18, 2017)

Dink Smallwood said:


> nobody's mentioned @KiwiMisetté yet


I suppose it's an obvious sign that I need to get into the farm's activities more so more people could be aware of my existence, haha.

Though thanks for the honor, y'all.


----------



## Florence (Dec 18, 2017)

@CanofSoda and @FataBataRang get my vote.


Vrakks said:


> @Hui
> i think


he ded tho


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 18, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> @CanofSoda and @FataBataRang get my vote.


They're also pretty good. I'm glad that they're here.


NotAKitty said:


> he ded tho


More than certainly


----------



## Adolf Von Merkel (Dec 18, 2017)

I vote myself for worst new user.
Edit: Joke aside @CIA Nigger or @Y2K Baby


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 18, 2017)

I like that unkillfill guy as well as burgers in my ass even tho I think his name is dumb


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 18, 2017)

I joined in 2017, but I'm not going to nominate myself so instead I nominate @FierceBrosnan as he is pretty cool and I like his posts.


----------



## OhGoy (Dec 18, 2017)

Hortator said:


> I like that unkillfill guy as well as burgers in my ass even tho I think his name is dumb


you're telling me you don't like shoving @Burgers in the ass?

tbh tho his shit-posts make me laugh, so he gets my vote


----------



## sbm1990 (Dec 18, 2017)

Going with @FataBataRang since he's the first friend I've ever made on this forum, he's cool people tbh.


----------



## Gooseunderscore (Dec 18, 2017)

@LofaSofa is a mediocre user.

But he _is_ the best couch here so I have to give him applause for that.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 18, 2017)

This thread is stacked against me. I'd have a better chance if I didn't get banned from chat for disagreeing with null ;-;


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 18, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> This thread is stacked against me. I'd have a better chance if I didn't get banned from chat for disagreeing with null ;-;


Why did you get banned?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 18, 2017)

I want @Y2K Baby and @CIA Nigger to have a duel and the winner gets to have @Reynard as their bitch, but since they're both like in first place, they'll have to share.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 18, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> Why did you get banned?


I disagreed with him that black people and white women sleeping together were bad and told him Overwatch is only a game. He banned me for being a "contrarian".


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 18, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> I disagreed with him that black people and white women sleeping together were bad and told him Overwatch is only a game. He banned me for being a "contrarian".


lol what a cuck.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 18, 2017)

A Hot Pizza said:


> lol what a cuck.



How can I be a cuck if I push my wife off and start being fucked by black men instead of her? 

She thought she was cucking me but I was cucking her. 10 ten anime twists.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> I want @Y2K Baby and @CIA Nigger to have a duel and the winner gets to have @Reynard as their bitch, but since they're both like in first place, they'll have to share.


You count too.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Dec 18, 2017)

I joined in November 2016. About a week or so before @Null pulled the plug for a month/month and a half/two months however long it was...nvm then.


----------



## FataBataRang (Dec 18, 2017)

NotAKitty said:


> @CanofSoda and @FataBataRang get my vote.





Kiwi Jeff said:


> They're also pretty good. I'm glad that they're here.





CanofSoda said:


> Going with @FataBataRang since he's the first friend I've ever made on this forum, he's cool people tbh.


Aww, thanks! You guys are great. I don't think I can decide who I'd vote for.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 18, 2017)

Everyone after user 231 is trash


----------



## InLivingTuna (Dec 18, 2017)

Corrugated Daffodils said:


> This thread is stacked against me. I'd have a better chance if I didn't get banned from chat for disagreeing with null ;-;




In all seriousness, the nomination from me has to go to the other member of the animal control team @Golden Compass


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 18, 2017)

If we can nominate more than one user, I'd also nominate @Reynard in addition to the aforementioned @FierceBrosnan because I like both of them and they both make good points.


----------



## scared sheep (Dec 18, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> @scared sheep is pretty good so far





m0rnutz said:


> @scared sheep is best sm0l chat bean, and if you haven't met her you should.


You all are gonna make me cry!!


----------



## escapegoat (Dec 18, 2017)

It seems like there should be some contrarians that would vote for you just _because _you were banned from chat for disagreeing with Null.


----------



## MechanicalHugbox (Dec 18, 2017)

If you're being technical the forum (in its current run) only started in jan-feb(?)


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 18, 2017)

if you guys circlejerk any harder the biscuit will be too soggy to eat.


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 18, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> if you guys circlejerk any harder the biscuit will be too soggy to eat.



Uh excuse me?

We're playing frosty the snowman and the hat is only half full.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 18, 2017)

@KickyerArsene


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 18, 2017)

@Schwachkopf for being our replacement dark Prince


----------



## Reynard (Dec 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> I want @Y2K Baby and @CIA Nigger to have a duel and the winner gets to have @Reynard as their bitch, but since they're both like in first place, they'll have to share.










Syaoran Li said:


> If we can nominate more than one user, I'd also nominate @Reynard in addition to the aforementioned @FierceBrosnan because I like both of them and they both make good points.


Aw, for reals?  I thought @Allen John Jones III honestly made better points than me.  He _is_ a modern Galileo, after all.


----------



## Golden Compass (Dec 18, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> @CIA Nigger and @Golden Compass for their work with me to add so much to politifurfag threads.





InLivingTuna said:


> In all seriousness, the nomination from me has to go to the other member of the animal control team @Golden Compass



What the fuck is this hugbox shit?

Thank you.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 18, 2017)

@BoredAtHome Strokes my ego


Hortator said:


> I like that unkillfill guy as well as burgers in my ass even tho I think his name is dumb


Ur name gay


----------



## Audit (Dec 18, 2017)

Really, I'm just glad no one's mentioned me. When the authoritarian SJW regime finally takes over, I won't feel as bad about selling y'all out to escape judgment.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 18, 2017)

@WeaponsGradeAutism was pretty cool before he disappeared


----------



## Haramburger (Dec 18, 2017)

Iamthatis said:


> This thread is gay, If you want to suck each other off do it at a truck stop.    Kids these days...


anyone new that isn't called out for quality content like CIA Nigger is a potential troon-in-disguise trying foolishly to get mod powers to steer attention away from their public fursona. Unlikely, but catching someone trying to infiltrate would be _E U P H O R I C_


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 18, 2017)

@AnOminous for president!


----------



## Transvaalan (Dec 19, 2017)

Iamthatis said:


> This thread is gay, If you want to suck each other off do it at a truck stop.    Kids these days...


That *is* what kids these days are doing.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned @Anonymus Fluhre yet


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 19, 2017)

@Transvaalan


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Dec 19, 2017)

Elwood P. Dowd said:


> I joined in November 2016. About a week or so before @Null pulled the plug for a month/month and a half/two months however long it was...nvm then.



Same situation here. I feel like a newfag despite joining in late 2016 but that time was lost, like tears in rain. I'd never get a "best new user" award but maybe I'd be in the bottom 20th of the most improved sped category?


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 19, 2017)

@MeatRokket08


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Dec 19, 2017)

Haramburger said:


> anyone new that isn't called out for quality content like CIA Nigger is a potential troon-in-disguise trying foolishly to get mod powers to steer attention away from their public fursona. Unlikely, but catching someone trying to infiltrate would be _E U P H O R I C_



Sorry but that's categorically untrue.

I'm trying to hide my public Scalie collection.


----------



## The Kebab and Calculator (Dec 19, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned @Anonymus Fluhre yet



Would have sworn longer than a year... but yeah.

And this thread should be for the worst new user of 2017 who has not yet been sent to cow purgatory.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 19, 2017)

Shout out to @Y2K Baby for finding my wallet and buying me subway with it. Even if they're hairy, smelly, and sketchy as all fuck.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 19, 2017)

Sperglord Dante said:


> @CIA Nigger for being the main curator of Terry content, and because his username is hilarious.
> 
> Also, he glows in the dark.



Seconded. Or n'th'd or whatever


----------



## El Porko Fako (Dec 20, 2017)

@YouTuberJamieLeighFischer. She was a beautiful, powerful, influential e-celeb who brought some real class to this shit hole with her great personality and insightful thoughts. Unfortunately, she was so well loved that the mean ol' mods banned her out of envy and jealousy for her popularity and her Youtube career. Alas, the star that burns twice as bright burns half as long . Shine on Jamie, you crazy diamond you.

If we're going for unbanned users, @Sherlac Everomore. He unintentionally provided a lot of entertainment earlier this year.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 20, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> If we're going for unbanned users, @Sherlac Everomore. He unintentionall


To this day, that is the best thread I have ever been involved in.


----------



## El Porko Fako (Dec 20, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> To this day, that is the best thread I have ever been involved in.



I wish he didn't run away with his superb agility .


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 20, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> I wish he didn't run away with his superb agility .



It says something about this site that while I recognized the name, I didn't remember who it was before looking at his thread again.

And holy fuck, it was a pedophile brony who literally linked to his dox in his profile!

We've seen some shit this year, that's for sure.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Dec 20, 2017)

Getting back on topic, I think @NIGGO KILLA deserves a mention as well.


----------



## Null (Dec 20, 2017)

@neger psykolog is pretty great, though I don't have a good understanding of time. People come and go and I hardly notice anymore.


----------



## Terror Rism (Dec 20, 2017)

the real best new user is all the friends we made along the way


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 20, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> the real best new user is all the friends we made along the way


Aka me.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 20, 2017)

Terror Rism said:


> the real best new user is all the friends we made along the way


This needs to be one of the random texts.


----------



## FataBataRang (Dec 20, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Aka me.


Let's be friends.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 21, 2017)

El Porko Fako said:


> If we're going for unbanned users, @Sherlac Everomore. He unintentionally provided a lot of entertainment earlier this year.





AnOminous said:


> It says something about this site that while I recognized the name, I didn't remember who it was before looking at his thread again.
> 
> And holy fuck, it was a pedophile brony who literally linked to his dox in his profile!





Kiwi Jeff said:


> To this day, that is the best thread I have ever been involved in.


He had the best theme song.
Link so it stays forever even when this site goes down cause of that archive bot
http://www102.zippyshare.com/v/kt1nWl0B/file.html


----------



## El Porko Fako (Dec 21, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> He had the best theme song.



I wish this song could be incorporated into the Farms somehow. Kind of like how mods had the hot pocket song, I want this song to be dedicated to the most special of members, and to be played on their profile.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Dec 22, 2017)

I just remembered @Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa, the guy who got Halaled cause thought the Underage sewer sex orgy in IT was hot and talked about how he stalked a woman who as a child was raped by her father while he was dressed up as a clown in addition to being the most  horrific case of Hurtcore Child Porn in the United States and because of @Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa she will never have a normal life.

 All of this made @Null so fucking mad that he spent his time looking through all of the Highschool yearbooks in Mexico to find @Alex "Idominatio" Figueroa's yearbook photo. Which he fucking actually did.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/alex-...side-the-brownhole.31760/page-10#post-2364717

OH, as a bonus: The 2017 user @Voltekka powerleveled in the Halal thread starting with this


Voltekka said:


> Most of the shit I have done was on the internet;
> - I wrote many fanfics about yaoi couplings in the past; hundred of them.
> - I roleplayed as a gay vampire using habbo hotel rooms.
> - I stalked a girl for three years before realizing that I was a cunt.
> ...



And to fucking top all of it, all of this. ALL OF THIS was because of a shitpost that @CatParty did.


CatParty said:


> i was just baiting for overreactions from trump fanboys and boy did i ever get a surprise


2017 was the year of the Halal's to end all Halal's.


----------



## Computery Guy (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm gonna put my chips on @Y2K Baby , they're a funny guy.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 30, 2017)

Am I that much of an unlikeable sperg? Shit why do i even ask, of course I am! 


...


----------



## Black Waltz (Dec 30, 2017)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Am I that much of an unlikeable sperg? Shit why do i even ask, of course I am!
> 
> 
> ...


you're cool


----------



## Done (Dec 30, 2017)

For me, it has to be @Squealer the Animalist.

I also enjoy @Doug_Hitzel 's shitposting, because while his stuff may be hit & miss, the hits are HITS.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 30, 2017)

neural said:


> For me, it has to be @Squealer the Animalist.
> 
> I also enjoy @Doug_Hitzel 's shitposting, because while his stuff may be hit & miss, the hits are HITS.


Lol, you're a new user too.


----------



## Done (Dec 30, 2017)

Y2K Baby said:


> Lol, you're a new user too.


Lol I honestly didn't mean to imply that I am a senior member.

I just thought to voice some appreciation for some fellow new users.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 30, 2017)

@Y2K Baby is the *only* good 2017 user and you chumps need to learn from him


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 29, 2018)

Can I nominate myself? (Asking for a friend)


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jan 29, 2018)

@UnKillFill Sure you can because I'm doing it myself. 

For your consideration


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jan 30, 2018)

8777BB5 said:


> @UnKillFill Sure you can because I'm doing it myself.
> 
> For your consideration


I don't get it... (Haven't seen that movie in over 20 years.)


----------



## Cake Farts (Jan 30, 2018)

Okay guys.

_Okay._


----------



## 8777BB5 (Jan 30, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I don't get it... (Haven't seen that movie in over 20 years.)



Short version: Bad Joke
Long Version: I was making a joke about how most movies that pull the For Your Consideration card are usually stuff that barley had a chance at getting nominated. Oliver and Company! was hated by critics (despite being an Okay movie)  hence why I chose that to represent me nominating myself for best new member.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 1, 2018)

@Shiversblood, no two ways about it


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 2, 2018)

Marvin said:


> @Shiversblood, no two ways about it



Not really a new user though.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 7, 2021)

@Dyn's posts in the byuu/Near happening thread jogged my memory about this thread:


Gordon Cole said:


> I made this page just to honor the new guys that in a year, already made a name for themselves.
> 
> Drop their names down below.
> 
> CHALLENGE: Only one mention of @Squealer the Animalist per page. Let's give everyone else a shot.





Sperglord Dante said:


> @CIA Nigger for being the main curator of Terry content, and because his username is hilarious.
> 
> Also, he glows in the dark.





REGENDarySumanai said:


> @CIA Nigger





Uncle Warren said:


> @CIA Nigger and @Golden Compass for their work with me to add so much to politifurfag threads.





Adolf Von Merkel said:


> I vote myself for worst new user.
> Edit: Joke aside @CIA Nigger or @Y2K Baby


These posts have aged interestingly 



Dyn said:


> I think he felt guilty about his friend CIA Nigger getting disavowed and turbodoxed because of him.
> 
> He actually mentioned to Null something like 'they doxed my friend to get at me' and since he basically had no friends I'm thinking he might be meaning CIA Nigger, who got megadoxed a month previously for deleting byuu's thread. Byuu's thread was never damning, no actual dox, not especially meanspirited, nobody really cared, but CIA Nigger's was several orders of magnitudes worse. Not only did we get his fulldox and his fetishes, he _betrayed_ us and it's extremely likely that certain people here took that to heart and were fucking with him secretly.



I too fell under @CIA Nigger 's spell at the time, but damn if my post wasn't half-prophetic then:


Haramburger said:


> anyone new that isn't called out for quality content like CIA Nigger is a potential troon-in-disguise trying foolishly to get mod powers to steer attention away from their public fursona. Unlikely, but catching someone trying to infiltrate would be _E U P H O R I C_


----------

